# Symptoms IMMEDIATELY After Eating..?



## RackDaddy (Apr 15, 2011)

I've had three surgeries to correct an assortment of hernias -- hiatal (for GERD), umbilical and ventral -- including a nissen fundoplication. Unfortunately, I'm in more pain and discomfort than when I started. I'm trying to narrow down the possible conditions that could be causing the issue, which I never had before the surgery.While I haven't been able to specifically find trigger foods that cause my symptoms (primarily bloating, cramping, abdominal pain and diarrhea), I've noticed that most times ALL food causes issues. For instance, I just had 5-6 pretzel M&M's to hold me over until lunch, and already I'm feeling the gurgling of impending problems.My question is.. For those of you with diagnosed IBS -- how long does it take for your symptoms to appear? It would seem that I can rule out intolerances and allergies because symptoms shouldn't be appearing instantaneously.Thanks for the insight!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

The body normally has a response to have a BM when one eats. That goes for Non-IBS'ers as well. So it isn't that abnormal at all to have a BM after eating.


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Do you mean how long after surgery? In my case it was just about 18 months before the ibs really started causing a lot of trouble.


----------



## RackDaddy (Apr 15, 2011)

Peaches,Sorry for the confusion. I meant to say, how long after you eat (or during) do you start the feel the effects of IBS symptoms? I'm trying to determine if IBS is a legitimate cause to my issues. It would seem that having pain and gas immediately after the first bite is too soon for it to be IBS.Did you have a nissen? And if so, are you suggesting that it "gave you" IBS?Thanks!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No it isn't too soon. Our guts are very sensitive and will typically "over-react" to everything... including eating.Watch for patterns by keeping a food diary... but some folks with IBS find they don't have any food triggers at all.


----------



## thePIXEL (Nov 10, 2010)

As soon as I eat I get the symptoms apart from a very short list of foods, one of them being walkers crisps - they're my safe food that I'd dare to eat when I'm somewhere that I'm not comfortable. I've also had it proven that somehow a meal can be digested in 15 minutes which is crazy. I had thought about that a lot but thought it must just be a meal before however it was proven when I was completely squeeky clean empty in my system too so I mentioned it to my specialist and he said yeah that does tend to happen in people with IBS instead of the usual, is it 8 hours, for digestion.


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

RackDaddy said:


> Peaches,Sorry for the confusion. I meant to say, how long after you eat (or during) do you start the feel the effects of IBS symptoms? I'm trying to determine if IBS is a legitimate cause to my issues. It would seem that having pain and gas immediately after the first bite is too soon for it to be IBS.Did you have a nissen? And if so, are you suggesting that it "gave you" IBS?Thanks!


Oh sorry I misunderstood. I find the "morning rush" is just about the quickest dash to the bathroom after breakfast, but other times no, no rush really.I don't know what a "nissen" is - I thought it was an Army hut. Whatever it is, I didn't have it, I had major abdominal surgery for cancer, followed about two years after by an umbilical hernia op, the hernia being caused by the previous surgery.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

At the moment I am getting problems during my breakfast. If I have to go in the middle of eating then I usually know I'm not going to have a very good morning sometimes the problems start just after. Usually at lunchtime I seem to be ok, although not always and I like to know there is a loo around just in case. Again during my evening meal I seem to be getting a lot of problems at the moment - which I never used to get as well. Lately I've been having terrible tummy pains and then explosive watery diarrhea on and off for a few hours although again, not everyday. Just enough to totally mess with my head. So yes I have a lot of problems pretty much during eating as well as afterwards.


----------



## RackDaddy (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's input.It would seem that I cannot yet rule out IBS as the root of my issues. While I don't think having abdominal surgeries could "give me" IBS, it could have just been worsened. (My family has a history of sensitive guts, i.e. lactose intolerance.)Thanks again!


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

I honestly think sometimes I can "think" about eating and get the upset stomach. My problems happen immediately after a meal unless I take some medication to slow it down. I have had a test done, stomach emptying test. I was having gallbladder problems and this test was run while they were figuring all that out. I was made to eat 2 boiled eggs with some sort of radioactive stuff on it that would show up under a scan. I had to lie completely still for 1 hour while the machine watched my digestive system work. My stomach had completely dumped out all of the eggs within 20 minutes. After the test was done, I was in the bathroom. Which is why I take Lomotil, it slows down the digestive system so you can eat. I have to take it quite often during the day to function, but it gets me through the day most of the time. When the Lomotil is not enough, I add Imodium with it to absorb the liquids and it does help.My problem is the anxiety that comes with it. If I could get that under control, and stop thinking about it so much when I travel, I could have it more under control. I am working on it, but it is a slow process.I do want to mention something else. I have had IBS for at least 10 years now. I did have to have my gallbladder removed last year in March. I had gallstones and it was horrible. I have never hurt that bad in my whole life. After having that surgery, my IBS is way worse. I was told that gallstones are calcium deposits that get stuck in the gallbladder and become crystallized. That is why I am wary of trying the calcium methods, I am not sure what it is doing to my body.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Heather... have you tried Questran or Colestid? They are bile salt binders (a powder form and pill form respectively). Ask your Dr about it as they are via rx only. But many without GB's find it can help them.


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks BQ! I will ask about that. I have an check-up appointment Friday.


----------

